# Epiphone Hummingbird neck problem



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Good day people,

I've had this circa 2010 Hummingbird for a while (bought it used for 250$) and it played very well until about mid-January and then I noticed the high-E string was buzzing alot. I figured it was because I replaced the string earlier, the original E string broke and I replaced it with an electric 9 gauge. But I don't think the string is the problem. Upon further inspection, I seemed to notice a warp in the neck. If you look at the guitar from the headstock down to the body, everything seems fine until you get to the neck/body joint and th frets suddenly go up a bit. Now I thought this was a neck problem but when I looked closer at the fretboard, I saw that the 13th, 14th and 15th fret were lifted from the fretboard. Mostly the 14th. I'd love to post pictures but I don't understand this http-only link thingy. Anyway Has anyone notived lifted frets on epiphone acoustic guitars? (I'm suspecting all the acoustic guitars are made in the same Indonesian factory).

More importantly, how do I fix it properly? Do I just lift the fret out, give it a more curved bend and put it back in (with crazy glue)? I wouldn't dare replace it with a different fretwire unless I know exactly what wire they used.

ah guitars... such a fine line between perfect action and buzzing unplayability.

Thank you, Merci, all, tout le monde!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I would think the string could very likely be the problem .
.009 is very small for an acoustic guitar,and electric strings typically sound like crap on acoustics
light gauge acoustic high e strings are typically .012



Put a whole new set of proper acoustic strings on and then check the truss rod before even thinking about frets .
The frets can be reseated if needed but check this first


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

2N1305 said:


> I'd love to post pictures but I don't understand this http-only link thingy.


read this post on how to post pic's. as to the frets, I would just
push them back in (I'm not an expert, so maybe wait for someone
else to comment before you try my idea).


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> More importantly, how do I fix it properly? Do I just lift the fret out, give it a more curved bend and put it back in (with crazy glue)? I wouldn't dare replace it with a different fretwire unless I know exactly what wire they used.


i have a 4 inch length of hardwood dowel,
1/2 inch round or thereabouts.

i push with the dowel to see if the fret moves up and down in the slot.
if it can be pushed into the right position, then you need to use glue.
if it doesnt go easily into position,
then a good tap with my fretting hammer will seat it, and it will generally stay put.

you can use a dowel or wood block or something,
against the fret,
crack that with any old hammer,
wont do any damage.

if the fret can be pushed down into position easily, 
then there isnt enough wood to hold it in place-
youll need to wick some crazy glue in underneath it,
then hold it into position while it sets.
or set up a method of clamping it.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

laristotle said:


> read this post on how to post pic's. as to the frets, I would just
> push them back in (I'm not an expert, so maybe wait for someone
> else to comment before you try my idea).


Actually I did, and sure enough, it popped back up again and the buzz came back. I am going to follow Fraser's suggestion as I am quite familiar with pushing frets in, just not on acoustic guitars. On a solidbody, you needn't worry too much about the force you're applying to the neck if it's resting on a neck jig or neck support. But on an acoustic, I'm a bit more concerned about "cracking that with any old hammer", I think I might just use a fret caul and my 10 inch drill press.

Thank you for all the help!

OW


----------

